# Might Bite



## Clodagh (12 November 2017)

What an absolutely gorgeous horse. Scope to burn and just wow.
Riding a horse like him round a track like Sandown must pretty well be as good as it gets.


----------



## fburton (12 November 2017)

I expect there's a nice sign on his stable door.


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 November 2017)

http://www.thejockeyclub.co.uk/video/20171112/2728624/16358161


For anyone who didnt see it, I must admit he was very impressive, I thought the commentator was a bit churlish about it, I dont know what more the horse could have done.


----------



## Clodagh (13 November 2017)

I agree, DG. Well done putting the video up. you can only beat what is in front of you, and he did that without breaking sweat. He is a stunning horse.


----------



## claracanter (13 November 2017)

He's absolutely gorgeous and quite quirky with it which makes me love him even more. NH always has some handsome horses and after the retirement of Sprinter Sacre it is great to Might Bite back out again with his own swagger.What a start tot he season!


----------



## Chiffy (13 November 2017)

Oh thank you Dobiegirl for putting that link up. I was annoyed I couldn&#8217;t find it to watch.
That was very satisfactory , I thought the commentary was fine, I like Richard Hoiles, he was only trying to make the race sound more exciting saying MB hadn&#8217;t shaken off the competition. As soon as NdB said go, he sauntered ahead. Perfect!


----------



## Clodagh (14 November 2017)

Being mooted for the Gold Cup. I think he might be my go to horse to support this year.


----------



## popsdosh (14 November 2017)

Very exuberant at times but easily distracted . He would have to stay on his feet. He is certainly not anything like SS or ever will be. If there had been more runners at Sandown he would have struggled.


----------



## TelH (14 November 2017)

Sandown in November is not really the place where you want to put in your season's best performance but he did what he had to. A tidy job, beat what lined up against him, hardly broke sweat. He was cruising in the Kauto Star Chase when he fell at the final fence last season, if he keeps his mind on the job and his feet where they should be in the King George I think he will be a serious contender.


----------



## lar (14 November 2017)

TelH said:



			Sandown in November is not really the place where you want to put in your season's best performance but he did what he had to. A tidy job, beat what lined up against him, hardly broke sweat. He was cruising in the Kauto Star Chase when he fell at the final fence last season, if he keeps his mind on the job and his feet where they should be in the King George I think he will be a serious contender.
		
Click to expand...

I've just watched that again and am more than ever convinced it was jockey error. Contrast with how the jockey rode the last fence at Cheltenham. I'd be more concerned with what happened AFTER the last fence at Cheltenham in terms of a GC tilt. Apparently it's not the first time he's done that at the course.
I do wish him well though. He's an exciting horse to watch.


----------



## Clodagh (14 November 2017)

lar said:



			I've just watched that again and am more than ever convinced it was jockey error. Contrast with how the jockey rode the last fence at Cheltenham. I'd be more concerned with what happened AFTER the last fence at Cheltenham in terms of a GC tilt. Apparently it's not the first time he's done that at the course.
I do wish him well though. He's an exciting horse to watch.
		
Click to expand...

I agree wityh you, I said at the time it was DJ fault, but we all make mistakes, jockeys are just more public!


----------



## lar (14 November 2017)

Clodagh said:



			I agree wityh you, I said at the time it was DJ fault, but we all make mistakes, jockeys are just more public!
		
Click to expand...

And more painful!


----------

